# Schutzhund Guide



## TheDailyShep (Apr 24, 2016)

We wrote a complete guide for Schutzhund. Good article for those new to the sport 

German Shepherd Schutzhund: Complete Guide


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

It's just so bad I don't know if I should be offended or find it humorous. 
These people have so many things wrong from terminology to types of dog (totally forgot WGWL), even breeder list. 
Just ridiculous.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Please stop posting links to your blog everywhere, it is a form of spamming, and may be deleted. In addition, much of the information in your links is inaccurate and out of date, and gives questionable advice. 

As per board rules, you may add a discreet link to your signature, but may not advertise by posting the link in the body of a post, or by directing people to your blog.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Lots of spam going on.


----------



## TheDailyShep (Apr 24, 2016)

*Apologies*

Sorry guys. Will need to read the rules more clearly in the future. We will stop posting articles from now on.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TheDailyShep said:


> Sorry guys. Will need to read the rules more clearly in the future. We will stop posting articles from now on.




Take your time and do a lot more research when writing articles such as this. What gives credibility to an article, is accuracy, stating where you found this information, and of course proper grammar. When these things are not presented, then the author will not be taken seriously and all future articles by this author will not be taken seriously.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually having experience in the venue is a plus when speaking about it as well. You just really can't understand it until you've been there.


----------

